# Tanklight bikes !! Where did they all come from?



## jd56 (Sep 1, 2012)

As many may know, I'm a collector of late 50's thru the 60's Tanklight Bikes.
My moto "It's all about the Tanklight". 
I have been collecting for a short time, in comparison to many of you. But, have hoarded enough.
The objective was to have as many as I could and ride every one of them. Minor restoration was the key when I selected these and pretty much that is what I have.

My collection of the Murrays, Huffys, Columbias and Western Flyers has gotten a bit out of hand and realized that I can't get to them all. 
Literally, I can't get to them all. My recent new 10X15 shop has no room. The bikes have spilled over into the house....again. 
The wife says thats enough. Hell why not blame her for the situation I'm in. 
However, I see her point and agreed to let at least some of the spares go.

I paid over a $1000 for these 4 tanklight bikes, collectively. I have listed them in the Sell-Buy-Trade forum and added another yesterday. I have also listed on RRB and numerous CL locations. The CL listings are for near full retail but, I have reduced the prices to a more realistic number for the members here and RRB. Here is the recent listing. 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...are-bikes-have-to-be-sold-just-need-more-room

Here is the list of what I'm letting go. 
65 mens 26" Murray chromed AstroFlite
64 mens 26" Columbia FireArrow
65 mens 26" Huffy Eldorado
67 ladies 26" Huffy Eldorado

Having a dedicated member buy these is what I'd like to see. Collectively I will sell all 4 as a bundle deal and loose money but, if it means they stay only a picture away among my member friends, then I still have a connection.

Finally, there is a place for such an ad here on the Cabe and I opologise for posting here but, I just wanted to make sure the Middleweight collectors, that didn't venture to the classified ad section was aware.

Thanks
JD

douglas.jd56@gmail.com   is the best way to contact me.


----------

